# Aimi and Rina *My new girls!!*



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

So yesterday I dopted two mink girls from a breeder. They are not from the same litter and Aimi is 3 months old while Rina is 8 weeks.
Rina also only has 3 legs because of a sad accident when she was a baby. Because she is missing a limb the breeder was kind enough to give her to me for free.

So on to the pictures!!









This is the lovely Aimi.








<br><br>








This is Rina. The picture is blurry but you can clearly see that her front left paw is gone.








She is the sweetest little thing.


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaw cuteness overdose!


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

theyre lovely little girls!


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Aw, how adorable! I love that second photo of Aimi, she looks like such a little lady!


----------



## Phobie (Jun 3, 2007)

How lovely! I don't think you're the only person on here with a 3 legged ratty! They're both SO cute.


----------



## Katie_Renee (Nov 12, 2007)

OMG, i used to have a three legged hamster and he used to run on his little wheel with just his back paws!!!! SO CUTE


----------



## Ratty1100 (Nov 17, 2007)

I have got 2 rats, iÂ´ll get two more for christmas and i want more. Im rataholic. Parents are the only stop.

Too cute! 
Three legged rat isnt unhappy so dont worry.


----------



## madeittothemoon (Nov 1, 2007)

Awww, they're adorable!


----------



## Dusk (Nov 20, 2007)

Aww, Rina is a Dumbo right?

THey're very very very very very cute.


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

Awww! They are SO cute!


----------



## AlexzRose (Aug 15, 2007)

Yes, they're both actually dumbos.

Rina has surprised me so much with how well she gets around with only one front leg. She climbs around the cage just well as Aimi!


----------



## moomoo (Oct 19, 2007)

im glad. i couldnt stand to see one not being able to be as rambunctious and boisterous as all the other rats are.


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

awww, cute little things!!


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

Aw, they're so cute!


----------

